# External Voltage Regulator



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an external voltage regulator that I can place between my 14 year old, rarely used, 5500w Generac and the manual transfer switch? I am reading all these horror stories of electronics being fried by the dirty power produced by standby portable generators and would like to protect against it.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe something like this:

Tripp Lite Line Conditioner - Automatic voltage regulation with surge protection (LC2400)


----------

